# Seiko Lcd Worldtime



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo!! Just won this one on ebay, looks to be in really great condition 1978 Seiko LCD Worldtimer....( I used to have one, let it go and just had to get another  )

Sellers pic...


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Now THAT is a nice watch!!! I love the gold LCD.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

You got it! Well done Jase.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I thought I had it







I shall watch his auctions carefuly to see them 'turn up'

Ive just recieved this email..... :wanker:



> Good afternoon,
> 
> I'm so sorry to be obliged to pay you back and cancel our transaction. I
> 
> ...


It obviously went for less than he hoped....









EDIT...Hes now asked to 'mutually cancel the transaction' to get his fees back...What do you think?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> EDIT...Hes now asked to 'mutually cancel the transaction' to get his fees back...What do you think?


What does reading his feedback suggest - has he played this game before?

What is your gut instinct?

Does it 'cost' you anything to give him the benefit of the doubt?

Cor! I must be in a good mood today









BTW Jasonm - do you recall a cheap *casio* worldtimer? Would have been available from about the middle to late 80's. Had a world map image on the screen, a rectangular face - I think Argos knocked them out for Â£19.99 at the end.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My gut feeling is he is full of merde ....

He had 24hrs to end the auction early because of the 'theft' but chose not to...

I will let him get his fees back, and give him good feedback , but I will say in the feedback, ''deal did not go through because of 'theft'..''

Did I mention hes French?









I dont know of the Casio world time you mention, but Seiko did one with the world map....Like this one on the right , another I had...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate really sorry to hear of this


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Jase,

You need to know if it's something he's likely to have done before. To me, it sounds like a scam. You also need to think about how you paid him, and if you've provided him with personal/financial information. If he's got less than 100 *recent* feedback, then I'd list a negative feedback and inform ebay. Otherwise, you'll end up paying for it in the long run. I'm extremely careful online, and absolutely paranoid about online fraud, so I take every precaution I know to avoid the hassle of being fleeced. I only ever use a credit card for online transactions, as it's not real money if it's taken without my permission.

Just last week I received a letter from Barclaycard asking me to call them urgently. It turns out that some little bugger had got hold of my card details (including the last 3 digits on the back!) and used them to pay for stuff whilst playing World of Warcraft online. I hadn't used the card at all for nearly a year! Just imagine if they'd got my Visa Debit card? Would my mortgage company have cared if my current account had been cleaned out? I doubt it.

I know this is probably more of a story than you needed, but the online scammers are getting quite clever nowadays!!

Simon.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fuch him! Neg him and report him, it's a con!

Serves you right for flipping your other one though!

(I've had a bad day







)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...390132&rd=1

Well.....The f********** **********d has found the 'stolen' watch it would seem...At least hes got a reserve on it this time.....

Now to write a appropriate email........


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

What a :*****: he is!!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

What a POS.

Register a new ID Jason, bid on it and see if he tries the same thing again. Whether or not you pay at the end of the auction is entirely up to you









Not the sort of thing I'd normally condone, but under the circumstances....


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

BTW I don't know if it's possible for a seller to delete photos after the auction is submitted (I've never sold on the bay) but it may be worth copying the ones in the ad, or even doing a screen capture. I see that he's been stupid enough to post photos with the same serial number visible in both auctions, at least it will stop him trying to claim that it's the same model but a different watch.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Not that I condone retracting bids but he deserves a bid and retraction just to find out the reserve - see how it compares to your original winning bid


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

He'll want 150 Euro I'm sure, but the bloke deserves trouble for this.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...390132&rd=1
> 
> Well.....The f********** **********d has found the 'stolen' watch it would seem...At least hes got a reserve on it this time.....
> 
> Now to write a appropriate email........


I won't say I told you so









Oh all right then I will











pg tips said:


> Fuch him! Neg him and report him, it's a con!


btw how was Dublin?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Plan One - If you have kept copies of the original auction, your winning bid emails and his email claiming the item to be stolen - I'd complain loudly to ebay, see if you can get them to blank his account and clear his feedback - that should wipe the smile off his face.

Plan two - simply contact anyone who bids with a copy of your email from him claiming the item to have been stolen, suggest they retract their bid if they don't want to be conned... or contact the seller, saying this is what you'll be doing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, I know Paul, but I diddnt want retalitory feedback....

I doubt if I complain to ebay anything will happen, he would just have to say that they recovered the stolen items, if thats the case he should of course offer the watch to me at the price I won it for, but we all know that aint gonna happen...

Im not going to cause any trouble, but I will drop him a 'dont insult my intelligence, just admit your a crook kind of email....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think we (Forum members) should do more than just let Jason send an email.

I hate this type of activity on eBay; it's just not playing by the rules.

Can we collectively get involved in one of those daft auctions that goes into the tens of thousands of pounds? And then retract?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhhh thanks Paul, 'preciate that, but I wouldnt want anyone to get into trouble.....

Karma will take care of him......


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent, thanks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Burning love, I'd give him something buring right up his a** :wanker:

Would love to hear his answer to your question Ron


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Here's his reply , Jase or somebody must have sent him a similar email judging by his reaction


Might have


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhhhh cheers fellas, very good of you, he knows hes been rumbled now


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

well you don't mess with a WIS


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

The guy has just started spamming me with

"What do you exacly want ?"

I think he's a little rattled, but I've put him on my spam list as I can't be bothered with him.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Just wait the 30 or so days (or is it 60?) that you have to leave feedback _and in the last 5 minutes leave him negative feedback_

Fluch him and his smooth talking avoiding the subject ways...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> It obviously went for less than he hoped....


Well it went for â‚¬182 this time.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Almost double from when I was top bidder....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robert said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > It obviously went for less than he hoped....
> ...










I had better put mine up for sale...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Just wait the 30 or so days (or is it 60?) that you have to leave feedback and in the last 5 minutes leave him negative feedback
> 
> Fluch him and his smooth talking avoiding the subject ways...


thats what i've done in the past aswell


----------

